# Ice Jig Swap??



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Nuts, we're going to hold you to that.  

kbkrause ** Wax worm (in progress)
ficious ** Chartruese jig 
Lunker ** lunker
hodgesc-DVM ** TBD
Realtorman ** bluegill bait
Ken Martin ** Lake St Clair Perch jig, bead not included
andy capp ** st clair perch jig. Size 2 with hard bead included (received)
ice fishin nut ** whitefish spreader
nuts ** hand painted teardrops

Just a few more, get a spot while they are still available...


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

kbkrause ** Wax worm (in progress)
ficious ** jig I (received)
ficious ** jig II (received)
Lunker ** lunker
hodgesc-DVM ** TBD
Realtorman ** bluegill bait
Ken Martin ** Lake St Clair Perch jig, bead not included
andy capp ** st clair perch jig. Size 2 with hard bead included (received)
ice fishin nut ** whitefish spreader
nuts ** hand painted teardrops


2 more spots!! Hurry, get them while they are hot. I'm sure you guys have read the posts that some people are ice fishing already  . Just imagine how many more fish they would have caught with the nice selection of tackle mentioned above!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I'm in...I got an interesting Jig idea that might catch perch...worth a try!


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

kbkrause ** Wax worm (in progress)
ficious ** jig I (received)
ficious ** jig II (received)
Lunker ** lunker
hodgesc-DVM ** TBD
Realtorman ** bluegill bait
Ken Martin ** Lake St Clair Perch jig, bead not included
andy capp ** st clair perch jig. Size 2 with hard bead included (received)
ice fishin nut ** whitefish spreader
nuts ** hand painted teardrops
northern_outdoorsman ** interesting jig


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Ok I got it, Ill make a beaded hairy caddis. The gills hit it all times of the year without any bait. It sometimes outfishes a wax worm.


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm in! I'll whip up some sort or panfish jig.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

kbkrause ** Wax worm (in progress)
ficious ** jig I (received)
ficious ** jig II (received)
Lunker ** Beaded hairy caddis
hodgesc-DVM ** TBD (looking for suggestions)
Realtorman ** bluegill bait
Ken Martin ** Lake St Clair Perch jig, bead not included
andy capp ** st clair perch jig. Size 2 with hard bead included (received)
ice fishin nut ** whitefish spreader
nuts ** hand painted teardrops
northern_outdoorsman ** interesting jig
DZtaxidermy ** panfish jig


----------



## Realtorman (Aug 12, 2002)

KBK...I just dropped mine in the mail to you. I just finished them up...hot off the press. And let me tell you guys, that just got me more fired up!! I feel like a 6 year old playing with my toys...LOL Bring on the ice!

Realtorman
Dave


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Is there gonna be some time of deadline for these? Ya know they are starting to get some ice up north


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

kbkrause ** Wax worm (completed)
ficious ** jig I (received)
ficious ** jig II (received)
Lunker ** Beaded hairy caddis
hodgesc-DVM ** TBD (looking for suggestions)
Realtorman ** bluegill bait (received)
Ken Martin ** Lake St Clair Perch jig, bead not included
andy capp ** st clair perch jig. Size 2 with hard bead included (received)
ice fishin nut ** whitefish spreader
nuts ** hand painted teardrops
northern_outdoorsman ** interesting jig
DZtaxidermy ** panfish jig

Let set the in the mail date to be Dec 8, that should give everyone enough time and I should receive them and get them out by that Friday. Just in time for for some mid-December ice. I'll prob send out a PM next week to remind anyone who has not sent theirs in yet. From the ones I have received the fish dont have a chance  If you need my address, PM me.

If you get them to me sooner, I'll send them out sooner, but I just wanted to allow for those that are too busy deer hunting.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Ok Im done. I need the address again. Thanks.


----------



## 1sh0t (Oct 14, 2001)

First i would like to say i wish i would of read this sooner but anyways

kb, i got a question i dont want to know how you make the wax worms (i respect a good secret), but are they like a hard plastic rubber just found it interesting that you make your own bait and was puzzled by what they looked like. 


 
Dan


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

kbkrause ** Wax worm (completed)
ficious ** jig I (received)
ficious ** jig II (received)
Lunker ** Beaded hairy caddis (sent)
hodgesc-DVM ** TBD (looking for suggestions)
Realtorman ** bluegill bait (received)
Ken Martin ** Lake St Clair Perch jig, bead not included
andy capp ** st clair perch jig. Size 2 with hard bead included (received)
ice fishin nut ** whitefish spreader
nuts ** hand painted teardrops (sent)
northern_outdoorsman ** interesting jig (sent)
DZtaxidermy ** panfish jig

1shot, I stole the idea from j_blocker. Check out this link. 

Bluegill are Hungry!!!


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

KBK, send address so I can get them in the mail!!!!!


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

kbkrause ** Wax worm (completed)
ficious ** jig I (received)
ficious ** jig II (received)
Lunker ** Beaded hairy caddis (received)
hodgesc-DVM ** TBD (looking for suggestions)
Realtorman ** bluegill bait (received)
Ken Martin ** Lake St Clair Perch jig, bead not included
andy capp ** st clair perch jig. Size 2 with hard bead included (received)
ice fishin nut ** whitefish spreader (sent)
nuts ** hand painted teardrops (sent)
northern_outdoorsman ** interesting jig (sent)
DZtaxidermy ** panfish jig


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

What's the due date here? I can't get my supplies til Friday...


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Don, 
Dec 8, I guess you'll have to work the weekend. Let me know if you'll be much later than that, but I just wanted to get them mailed back out some time this weekend. 

At least the weather is cooling off, but it doesnt look like ice yet...  

I'm going to send out reminders to those I haven't yet heard from. 


kbkrause ** Wax worm (completed)
ficious ** jig I (received)
ficious ** jig II (received)
Lunker ** Beaded hairy caddis (received)
hodgesc-DVM ** TBD (looking for suggestions)
Realtorman ** bluegill bait (received)
Ken Martin ** Lake St Clair Perch jig, bead not included
andy capp ** st clair perch jig. Size 2 with hard bead included (received)
ice fishin nut ** whitefish spreader (sent)
nuts ** hand painted teardrops (sent)
northern_outdoorsman ** interesting jig (waiting on supplies)
DZtaxidermy ** panfish jig


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

kbkrause ** Wax worm (completed)
ficious ** jig I (received)
ficious ** jig II (received)
Lunker ** Beaded hairy caddis (received)
hodgesc-DVM ** TBD (looking for suggestions)
Realtorman ** bluegill bait (received)
Ken Martin ** Lake St Clair Perch jig, bead not included
andy capp ** st clair perch jig. Size 2 with hard bead included (received)
ice fishin nut ** whitefish spreader (sent)
nuts ** hand painted teardrops (received)
northern_outdoorsman ** interesting jig (waiting on supplies)
DZtaxidermy ** panfish jig


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

ok. I hope I can find the hooks locally...shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Steve & kbkrause,

I've never tried to make my own ice jigs/flies but it sounds like fun! Would it be out of line to request the jigs from this swap be posted with pictures and have the tier/maker post thier recipe?

Also, how about a request to make an "ice jig" catagory in the M-S fly library?


----------

